
Companies headed by introverts performed better in a study of thousands of CEOs - lnguyen
http://qz.com/748741/companies-headed-by-introverts-performed-better-in-a-study-of-thousands-of-ceos/
======
inputcoffee
An effect size of 2% is pretty small.

Very curious as to what time period we mean here.

Some other confounding variables:

1\. introverts happen to be more common in the industries that did well during
this study. (say media vs. energy)

2\. a few highly extroverted people might be throwing off the whole study

3\. the effect size is so small it could just be significant at 95%. Can we
check 99% confidence?

~~~
ErikVandeWater
Not only that, but even if we were sure it had a moderate effect on _all_
companies, it still may be the case that particular industries will be better
suited with extroverted CEOs.

------
theodorewiles
survivorship bias. introverts have to be better to become CEOs in the first
place.

~~~
paulddraper
That's not really survivorship bias.

